# Queen City RC in Cincinnati



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

As some of you know, Monti has headed south to warmer pastures and left behind the awesome facility he built, Red Mosquito Raceway. John Foister has agreed to grab the reins along with help from Jamie Hinds, myself and Rene, Chuck P. and others. The new operating name will be Queen City RC, or QCRC. The track will be basically be run the same, same nights and days, same classes with any additions racers would like to see, etc. etc. The plan is not for this to be a money making venture but to be a break even venture but to make that happen we need to see racers at the track, plain and simple. All of those willing to help have their own full time gigs and the track needs racers to justify the time, effort and money it takes to keep it going! Its a great facility and we have had great racers throughout the couple of years its been open so lets all do a show of support and get out and have some fun! There is a face book page under Queen City RC that has all the times and info posted, and you can ask questions on these forums or on the Facebook site.


Everybody come out and lets get this track rolling again!

Dennis


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

Tonight is Friday fun on the oval. Bring your Slash, Legend, Mini cooper, whatever might go round in circles! Oval racing tomorrow and then road course on Sunday. Hope to see a good turnout!
Dennis


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

*oval racing*

Tomorrow is oval racing at QCRC(Queen City RC). Bring your oval trucks, slashes, legends, mini coopers, etc and run them. We'll be trying a sportsman race for those who want to run in it. Can be any car. Doors will be open at 10am and racing to start at 5pm. We look forward to seeing everyone out there. Also, on-road on Sunday, doors opening at 10am and racing at 1pm. Come one come all. We need interest to go up to be able to keep it open.Come on guys and show your support. Rene(signed on under Dennis lol)


----------



## John Foister (Nov 3, 2002)

If you are an area on road racer and you want to keep carpet racing going in Batavia you need to be at track tomorrow or call me at 513-314-6762.

John


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

*Race time*

Time for weekend racing! The weather is supposed to be crappy so no better time to stay inside and play on the carpet. Oval on Saturday, road course Sunday. Doors open at 10, hope to see everyone!
Dennis


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

*Race1*

Promising first day of racing at QCRC! Close VTA action and 17.5 Touring with more for next Sunday. A few more 1/12th scales should be ready for next Sunday also. I hope everyone has a safe Thanksgiving and see you Sunday.
Dennis


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

Looking forward to Sunday! 1/12th guys are fast and touring not far behind. Hope to see everyone Sunday.


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

Racing continues this weekend with oval on Saturday ad on road on Sunday. Supposed to be a group coming for Snowbirds practice Saturday and we had a good turnout for on road last Sunday, and the elusive Dorian is supposed to be out this week!
Dennis


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

scaleracr said:


> Racing continues this weekend with oval on Saturday ad on road on Sunday. Supposed to be a group coming for Snowbirds practice Saturday and we had a good turnout for on road last Sunday, and the elusive Dorian is supposed to be out this week!
> Dennis


So Dennis, the spring, summer and fall of 2014 have passed and the results of the competitions at Hamilton Co Fairgrounds have not been completed. The elusive Dorian has pointed that out on the facebook page of both locations. A simple update of the webpage is in order to identify the champions of the three classes of racing at Hamilton Co. Can you look into that update for us and make it happen?:thumbsup:


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

Doug is working on it and we have a meeting soon. Might even do our "party" late February so you can get your party on Saturday then run carpet with us Sunday for the Midwest Throttle Junkies!
Dennis


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

:thumbsup:


scaleracr said:


> Doug is working on it and we have a meeting soon. Might even do our "party" late February so you can get your party on Saturday then run carpet with us Sunday for the Midwest Throttle Junkies!
> Dennis


yall doing the junkie race??
ill come & spread the word:thumbsup:
when I know the details


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

Yes we are, on march 1st. Looking forward to it, even going to try some mod myself.
Dennis


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

No oval racing this Saturday. Plan on working on some track maintenance. Thank you Chris Preisinger and Jim Wu for working on that. We will be open for on road. In addition to the normal classes we run on sunday on road, we started to get a good little group of mini coopers going again. Its a cheap, fun, easy class to get into. We'll see everyone there.


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

*2016/2017 season*

The 2016 Queen City RC season has just begun in Cincinnati. We just completed our BRL oval tour race and now racing returns to the road course each Sunday with doors opening at 10 am. 1/12th scale is our biggest class but we will run any additional classes with three entries. More information available on Facebook under Queen City RC.


----------



## ryoung1970 (Dec 5, 2016)

*Queen city rc new years day bash*

Queen City RC is hosting a New Years Day trophy race. Primary classes will be 1/12 17.5, 17.5TC, USGT, and any other with at least 3 competitors. $15 for 1st class and $5 for each additional class. There will be 3 qualifiers and a main. Doors open at 9am. Racing will start at noon. We will have free hot dogs for lunch. Come on out and have some fun. I'll provide aspirin, tylenol, and ibuprofen for those still suffering from the festivities the night before. lol


----------



## Rcdano74$$ (Aug 22, 2016)

Does anyone have a tire truer for sale? I was going to get the OFNA manual one but it looks like it has been discontinued. I've looked at the ones that are available but man they are pricey. Thanks!

Dan Rennekamp


----------

